# Ziff Davis Is Said to Plan a Bankruptcy



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

One of the signs of he Apocalypse isn't it?

http://www.nytimes.com/2002/07/29/b...en=73c9a4f95c212ba8&ei=5006&partner=ALTAVISTA


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Lest we forget, TechTV used to be ZDTV. Now, look at what TechTV is now.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, but Paul Allen bought it. Who the hell wants some crappy magazines?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I like Smart Business, which is a ZD publication, but I dont like YIL and PC Magizine.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

PC magazine used to be my favorite....


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

They give way to many of their mags away. I can't tell you how many of them I get free. I've been a subscriber to PCWeek/eWeek for over 8 years without putting out a dime. Same with PC Magazine for 5 years. I couldn't even count all the specialty magazines they put out free. I know they are supported by ads, but since they are going bankrupt, I guess not.


----------

